# Another epic picture, worth one thousand words...



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This picture is pure AWESOMENESS!










Overeem with his hand on Fedor's knee, both laughing!

Who the F knows what they were thinking at the moment this pic was taken, but i would love to know!

SO guys...let your imagination free ........


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

1000 Words....:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol i saved this Picture when i saw it posted on SF pickem thread.

This picture is priceless, there probably both thinking, EHHH Hes not such a bad guy!

It breaks my heart to see such love! :sad02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Reem: "not bad...but it's nothing compared to The Uberknee!"
Fedor: "мы увидим, мой друг, мы увидим!" :laugh:

_PS: translation is on google translate _


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This pic needs background music


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

"can't wait to see you friday night, handsome"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Overeem is letting Fedor know he is so close that he can smell his fear. Its as close as we are getting to seeing Fedor vs Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but of course they need to win their first match. Overeem is on a role and should win it. I'd prefer that being the final though!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Overeem: "Finally, when we meet, you will feel the power" 

Fedor: "I've found the secret to your new found power, horse meat! MMMMM" :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but of course they need to win their first match. Overeem is on a role and should win it. I'd prefer that being the final though!


And you think Fedor won't win his??? Against a guy he already beat who is guilty of PED's when they fought if I recall. IMO, Fedor wins this entire Grand Prix......as I picked on the other thread.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

"after this fight we will see who the man of the house is gonna be"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"wait til' you get to feel my knee"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Reem: "you have no idea what's coming, do you?!"
Fedor: "the delivery boy, with 10 horse meat burgers!?!"


----------



## Leuter (Feb 6, 2011)

ubereem: "poo poo"
fedor: "lol lol lol"


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I also posted this picture here before. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/86930-strikeforce-pick-em-fedor-vs-silva-9.html


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

limba said:


> The Reem: "you have no idea what's coming, do you?!"
> Fedor: "the delivery boy, with 10 horse meat burgers!?!"


:laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure Fedor ate that much before weigh-ins. Though I could see a silent conversation similar to that. Rather interesting!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> And you think Fedor won't win his??? Against a guy he already beat who is guilty of PED's when they fought if I recall. IMO, Fedor wins this entire Grand Prix......as I picked on the other thread.


who did Fedor already beat?:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, coldcall what are you talking about? The Grand Prix hasn't even started. Plus the guy Fedor is fighting he hasn't faced!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> who did Fedor already [\quote]
> 
> My bad for some reason I thought they fought before in the past, and yes I know the tourney hasn't started yet!! Were these two supposed to fight in the past???


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wasn't sure if I was missing something!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No, Fedor and Silva were never supposed to fight in the past. Silva never fought in Pride and Fedor never fought in Britain or EliteXC. While EliteXC and Affliction were cooperating there was potential for that but nothing was ever put together!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> No, Fedor and Silva were never supposed to fight in the past. Silva never fought in Pride and Fedor never fought in Britain or EliteXC. While EliteXC and Affliction were cooperating there was potential for that but nothing was ever put together!


Exactly, they were going to meet in Affliction, but it never panned out.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No that was Fedor/Barnett and Barnett/Arlovski. BigFoot was one of the names kicked around as a last minute replacement for Barnett along with Monson, Belfort etc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They also kicked around Lashley and Rogers for a little bit. Either way it all didn't work out. The Arlovski versus Barnett fight would've been interesting to watch though!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Overeem: "You know, you really are a handsome lad in person"
Fedor: "You wanna slap each others bellies with palm leaves in the sauna?"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, now the silent conversations are starting to sound awkward. Please tell me this is going to improve. Anything but this!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> S!


"I get so lost in those baby blues"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fedor has blue eyes? I didn't know what kind've eyes he had. But anyways, this all looks pretty interesting afterall!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ya he has light blue eyes I believe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, isn't that a little uncommon for Russians? Well he is Fedor so he isn't your average Russian. But anyways he's married!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No that was Fedor/Barnett and Barnett/Arlovski. BigFoot was one of the names kicked around as a last minute replacement for Barnett along with Monson, Belfort etc.


Your a guiding light of knowledge...all I remember was they were supposed to, or did fight....thanks for handling that other thing buddy!!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of Monson I wonder what is happening with him. He needs to get back into a major promotion. I think he could shake up Strikeforce!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Speaking of Monson I wonder what is happening with him. He needs to get back into a major promotion. I think he could shake up Strikeforce!


Prob still doin the anarchy thing...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean in other promotions? He should probably stop the anarchy part though. Unless he is one of those guys like Severn!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean in other promotions? He should probably stop the anarchy part though. Unless he is one of those guys like Severn!


No, I mean spray painting anti Government propaganda on federal buildings.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I never would've thought of Monson as a hippy. But what do I know. Oh yeah he was convicted of something like that wasn't he?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, I never would've thought of Monson as a hippy. But what do I know. Oh yeah he was convicted of something like that wasn't he?


 
Google....:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In other words he needs to get his act together and get on track!


----------

